# African Grey & A CANARY



## Dulally (Apr 14, 2011)

Dulally here : Please help me out of my ignorance: I'm a newbie, particularly about birds. I have very little experience of them. I have a relation that already has an African Grey and now she wants a canary? In my ignorance I thought of that beak that could bit the little bird's legs off. :nono: Is this likely to happen?

Should she go ahead? While the parrot talks, she wants a bird that will sing sweetly. Are there species of canary that will sing better than others?

How would you approach this?  And, thanks in advance.:001_smile:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

i wouldnt house them together i think rule of thumb is they tend to be housed with finches other canarys and budgies, bourkes, and love birds but there needs to be plenty of flying and nesting area. . I think the parrot family are best kept to there own. If they really want a canary with a nice voice the roller canary is a gorg singer and the border is also pretty. sorry dont know to much more.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

they will need to be housed separately & have seprate flight times
if they being kept in the same room, i'dd arylic the top of the cages to protect teos be much safer in separate rooms, they'd also be out allot more


----------

